# برنامج opnet modeler



## رفيق123 (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لدي مشروع بحث تخرجي احتاج فيه إلى هذا البرنامج الشهير opnet modeler
أرجوا المساعدة لمن عنده هذا البرنامج أن يساعدنا به 
واجره على الله.
أو أي مساعدة حول هذا البرنامج
وشكرا
​


----------



## نزار صقران (26 أكتوبر 2012)

OPNET
هو برنامج Simulation محاكاة ضخم لمختصي شبكات الكمبيوتر والاتصالات لاتوجد له شروحات عربية على حد علمي اقوم بشرحة واعطاء امثلة عليه في موقعي العربي للكمبيوتر.. طبعا مثلة مثل بقية الافكار والمواضيع يعتبر حصري للعربي للكمبيوتر ويجب ذكر المصدر مع رابط للموقع لمن يرغب بنسخه ونشره .. واتشرف بزيارة الموقع ثم التوجة للموضوع http://www.facebook.com/alarabicompu...01742856511228
وكذا في مدونة الورد برس على الرابط
العربي للكمبيوتر | موقع الكتروني غير تقليدي لتقنية المعلومات مدعوم بمعمل


----------



## حسن اتصالات (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي ... انا طالب هندسة اتصالات بالسنة الاخيرة في جامعة تشرين في سوريا ... وعنا مشروع كامل على برنامج الopnet 14.5 اذا حابب تنزلو او بدك اي مساعدة ممكن ساعدك وابعتلك ملفات تحميل البرنامج وفيك تراسلني على حسابي على الفيس بوك Hasan N Abo Kaf وبتمنى اقدر فيدك وساعدك


----------

